# Connecting laptop to TV to play DVDs



## collieb (12 Mar 2007)

Is it possible to connect your laptop to your TV player, via S Video cable or Scart lead, in order to play AVI files stored on the laptop? My TV does not have a S Video input jack, but I was thinking of using a S Video to Scart adaptor. Also, will the surround sound system work if I do this?


----------



## MonsieurBond (12 Mar 2007)

collieb said:


> Is it possible to connect your laptop to your TV player, via S Video cable or Scart lead, in order to play AVI files stored on the laptop? My TV does not have a S Video input jack, but I was thinking of using a S Video to Scart adaptor. Also, will the surround sound system work if I do this?




It is possible if your laptop has the right connectors.

You will get a better picture with VGA to VGA if your TV supports this, or VGA to DVI/HDMI if your TV has no VGA but has DVI or HDMI. 

S-Video to SCART will work too but won't give as sharp a picture.


You should be able to get Stereo sound by getting a Headphone Jack (3.5mm jack) to 2xPhono (2xRCA) cable - something like this. Surround sound is another matter - you will probably need an external (USB) sound card or a PC Card which has an optical output (also known as S/PDIF). Something like [broken link removed].


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2007)

I find the easiest for my setup is to plug the 3.5mm jack to 3 x _RCA _cable into the front _AV _input of the _VCR _which then feeds the signal on to the _TV_. Our setup is that normally we use the _VCR _as the _TV _tuner and switch channel on that with sound routed to the hifi amp/speakers. The _VCR _is connected via _SCART _to the _TV_.


----------



## nacho_libre (12 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I find the easiest for my setup is to plug the 3.5mm jack to 3 x _RCA _cable into the front _AV _input of the _VCR _which then feeds the signal on to the _TV_. Our setup is that normally we use the _VCR _as the _TV _tuner and switch channel on that with sound routed to the hifi amp/speakers. The _VCR _is connected via _SCART _to the _TV_.



Thats great, but how do you connect a Laptop to the TV?


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2007)

I think he means that he plugs the laptop into the VCR and this feeds the TV.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2007)

Exactly. Laptop 3.5mm _AV _to 3 x _RCA _into the _VCR _and _VCR _connected to the _TV _by _SCART_. Mainly because it's handy anyway but also because my _TV _is a cheapo make with no fancy inputs other than a single _SCART_. I guess I could get a 3 x RCA to _SCART _adaptor/connector that would allow direct connection to the _TV _but that would be more hassle in my situation.


----------



## giddyup (22 Mar 2007)

I watch AVIs from my Laptop on the TV.  I have S_Video out on the laptop (as most laptops do).  Got a cable in Maplins - scart one end other end has two jacks S-Video and sound which goes into the headphone port on the laptop.  You may then need to fiddle around with the display settings on your laptop to make sure you enable output to the TV but that is usuallly straight-forward.


----------

